# Composers Choice Contest (IFMC 2021 No.2) - Only for email subscribers.



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 19, 2021)

Just received a notification (below) from IFMC of another contest, which will only be open to email subscribers.
—————-

Hey,

To fill the time until the next Indie Film Music Contest we have a new opportunity for you.

We created another contest but this one works a little bit differently. Instead of a judging panel, the participants are the judges. This means that you can be a judge and vote who should win with a unique voting system we developed for this.

We actually hosted this contest once before but it didn't go that great so we made some improvements and are now doing sort of a trial run to see if something like this can work and if there is interest in it. This means that this is an exclusive opportunity which we only tell our email subscribers, like you, about and instead of 20€ we lowered the fee to 10€.


There will be prizes from our sponsor Soundiron to win and the chances of winning are relatively high since we expect at most 100 participants.


The website will go live and you can register, https://vi-control.net/community/outlook-data-detector://2 (starting tomorrow).


All the best,

The IFMC Team

————————
Sign up at the bottom of this page for their mailing list. 









Indie Film Music Contest


A filmscoring competition, focusing on musical storytelling while ignoring sound quality to give beginners a fair chance to compete.




indiefilmmusiccontest.com


----------



## ojczeo (Aug 20, 2021)

any details about what kind of movie is provided?


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 20, 2021)

Sadly no, but I’ve just received the notification below with details of how to register for the new competition.

————————————————————

Hey,

The website is now live and you can register for the new contest we told you about yesterday.

https://composerschoicecontest.com/


We hope you have fun participating and if you have any questions don't hesitate to contact us.


All the best,
The IFMC Team

———————-

It seems like you have to register and pay a reduced price of €10.

CCC have their own YouTube channel, and the video to be scored is embedded in @pranic post below.


----------



## mscp (Aug 20, 2021)

I still fail to understand the reason to pay to enter a competition. These things should be sponsored by the companies involved, or someone else who has a good motive to do so --- not funded by the participants themselves. 

If it's to get an expensive bundle of libraries, why not come up with a raffle instead? 

Please guide me through the logic behind it.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 20, 2021)

With the main IFMC Competition earlier in the year, we were able to see the film (Bear Hugs) first and then decide whether to pay to enter or not. With this additional contest it has changed.


----------



## Manfred (Aug 20, 2021)

I signed up today. Glad I did. The short film is called “Fetch”. It’s a very lovely animation. Very good to score to. However, it has no sound design, which they ask you NOT to add, which seems silly to me as much of the story is told by the sound design. I‘m glad I signed up for the video alone…it is very well done, clever plot/story, great characters (a female hero and a “beast”), several clear shifts in possible musical style/tone/tempo/melody, and well worth the $13 US to participate. I highly recommend participating if you are looking for such opportunities/material. Good luck!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 21, 2021)

Manfred said:


> I signed up today. Glad I did. The short film is called “Fetch”. It’s a very lovely animation. Very good to score to. However, it has no sound design, which they ask you NOT to add, which seems silly to me as much of the story is told by the sound design. I‘m glad I signed up for the video alone…it is very well done, clever plot/story, great characters (a female hero and a “beast”), several clear shifts in possible musical style/tone/tempo/melody, and well worth the $13 US to participate. I highly recommend participating if you are looking for such opportunities/material. Good luck!


Thanks for reporting back on the film Manfred! Sounds interesting, so maybe I’ll sign up too!


----------



## pranic (Aug 23, 2021)

I took a peek at the film and there are a lot of opportunities for changes in mood, pacing and looks like it could be fun. However, it really is begging for some sound design and foley work! 

(You can click on the link to register, and there's a youtube video). Going to make an attempt to embed it here:


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 28, 2021)

Just received another notification from IFMC regarding signing up for this new competition.

Seems some may not have received the previous email.

Notification is below:
——————————-
Hey,

We received a few emails asking about a link to the new contest. This means a bunch of you apparently didn't receive the second email we send you last week containing a link to the new contest we told you about. 

So if you want to learn more about the concept and register visit this website:
https://composerschoicecontest.com/

There are still spots left to this exclusive contest and you still have three weeks to submit your composition.
We hope you have fun participating and if you have any questions don't hesitate to contact us.

All the best,
The IFMC Team

——————————————


----------



## Pappaus (Sep 22, 2021)

Hello - The entry date has passed, but for those of us who entered, the judging phase has begun. This contest is being judged by the entrants themselves and so I had to judge 10 random entries. (The judging consists of placing them in order of best to worst (or not as good IMO). Points are then assigned based on the scores and tallied up for final judging. You are required to judge lest ye not be judged yourself.

As always I enjoy listening to the other entries and after kicking myself for not being as talented and clever as others, I try to learn from their lack of mistakes. I always also feel a ton of sympathy for judges in contests as I had had enough of the scored video after 10 watches.

All in all an enjoyable contest.


----------

